# 2017 AMERICA's CUP to BERMUDA



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The America’s Cup Event Authority revealed yesterday [Dec 2] in a press conference in New York City that Bermuda has been selected to be home of America’s Cup in 2017, and the Cup is due to arrive in Bermuda today.

Following a motorcade from the airport to Hamilton, there will be a celebration on Front Street this evening, which is set to include the Bermuda Regiment Band, the Gombeys, fire dancer performances, live music, 3-cannon salute and a fireworks display.

“We are delighted to bring the 35th America’s Cup to Bermuda in 2017. Being home of the America’s Cup is an extraordinary opportunity that fits the heritage, profile, culture and future of Bermuda and its people,” said Premier Michael Dunkley.

Six teams are set to complete for the 35th America’s Cup, with the defending champion Oracle Team USA to be challenged by Artemis Racing from Sweden, Ben Ainslie Racing from Great Britain, Emirates Team from New Zealand, Luna Rossa Challenge from Italy as well as Team France.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder which 'modifications' will come to light this year?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The new cats will have at least stern and bow thrusters and will also improved radar and depth sounders.... Great Sound is... well.... surround by reefs and rocks! ;-)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Announcement has been greeted with various reaction here in NZ.
The 'them that are interested' brigade are saying it is an attempt to price the Kiwis (a persistant pain in Larry Ellison's behind) out of the contest. The government has grumbled about the lack of marketing exposure they are likely to get for any financial investment.
The 'not interested brigade' is concerned about the possibility of the government committing million of taxpayer dollars (like last time) while less glamorous things like the health, education and welfare budgets slip further in to the financial abyss.
It was suggested today on a local radio station that if NZ does go to Bermuda and wins the Cup, we could base our trophy defense on Campbell Island (south of NZ).

Dennis.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good chance the next cup may to NZ again.. who knows a chance for GB! 

Unfortunately Bermuda can compete with the Training Ship 'Spirit of Bermuda'. Mind, I rather see a call of these type more interesting vessels with muscle and wind rather than just 'floating computers'!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Sailing Correspondent

Representatives of the syndicates taking part in the 35th America’s Cup are giving Bermuda’s two-mile course in the Great Sound the thumbs up.

“It’s a great little track,” said Jimmy Spithill, skipper of America’s Cup holders Oracle Team USA. “It is tight, which is perfect.

“The past America’s Cups were long courses, way offshore, not that exciting and almost impossible to see.

“Now, as you saw in the last edition, it’s stadium sailing. It’s about getting the fans on the sidelines like at a football match, and this racecourse allows that. The downside of San Francisco, as great as it was last time as a racetrack, was you couldn’t see the entire racetrack — and that’s a big flaw.

“The great thing about Bermuda is that you can see the entire track from the start to finish, and every turning gate.”

Mr Spithill, a former King Edward VII Gold Cup winner, believes that Bermuda’s shifty conditions will encourage exciting and tactical racing.

“From my experience racing in Bermuda, you get quite a variation of conditions, which just means good racing,” he said.

“That means passing and to have good racing, you have to have passing. We will get that in Bermuda.

“It won’t be a one-way track and it’s a new track, so for all of us as sailors, it’s something that’s really interesting to get out there and learn. It’s a tight track and a tight track is better because it just means more action and more opportunities for passing.”

Echoing Spithill’s sentiments was Sir Ben Ainslie, a multiple Gold Cup winner and the most decorated sailor in Olympic history, winning medals at five consecutive Games.

“I have had some great experiences racing there in the Gold Cup,” Ainslie said. “It’s a great venue, so I’m looking forward to it.

“As a British team, we have historic ties to Bermuda, so we’re absolutely delighted that they are able to host the America’s Cup.

“I want to congratulate the Premier and all Bermudians.”

Massimiliano Sirena, of Luna Rossa Challenge, also endorsed the 2017 America’s Cup course.

“It is a great place to sail and as a team we are looking forward to being there in 2017 and 2015 for the AC45s,” he said.

“This is something new, which is going to give us an opportunity to move forward with this new evolution of the America’s Cup.”

Kevin Shoebridge, chief operating officer of Emirates Team New Zealand, said: “Bermuda is a fantastic sailing venue.

“It’s an Island with a huge maritime history and there will be absolute engagement by all of the Bermudian public to really support the event. We will have a really amazing event there.”


----------

